# Life expectancy of a 335D battery?



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

My battery is going too - I'm getting a lot of battery discharge warnings - even to the extent that the AC fan only runs on low for a few miles. '10 335D. 48k miles - car was built in 11/09. 

I'm considering an AGM battery - but not sure if that's better since I do a lot of short trips. Dealer wants over $600 - I can get it replaced at an indy for less than $300 including registering the battery. I'm thinking of telling the indy to match the existing battery as close as possible to avoid reprogramming problems.

I think the hot weather of SE Florida has taken it's toll.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

boooomer said:


> My battery is going too - I'm getting a lot of battery discharge warnings - even to the extent that the AC fan only runs on low for a few miles. '10 335D. 48k miles - car was built in 11/09.
> 
> I'm considering an AGM battery - but not sure if that's better since I do a lot of short trips. Dealer wants over $600 - I can get it replaced at an indy for less than $300 including registering the battery. I'm thinking of telling the indy to match the existing battery as close as possible to avoid reprogramming problems.
> 
> I think the hot weather of SE Florida has taken it's toll.


Boomer, we spoke about this a month ago! Go to the Indy I recommended. He will do the registration as well for about $300 total.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

So anybody heard any status report on BMWhat's progress on adding Battery registration to its capabilities? There was that person who created that coding application, it required a cable, but the free version did have the battery registration capability. I forget what it was called but I did install it on my laptop and it did appear to work for me. I didnt do anything with it though.


----------

